
Every Book Is a Startup - duck
http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920021261/
======
tnorthcutt
A bit meta, no?

I like that they're practicing what they're preaching with the product they're
using to preach it. There's so much room for change in the publishing world.
Pretty exciting to see that shift happening.

